# Uber not paying for waiting time prior to starting trip



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Uber made the statement that trip (or waiting) time starts after 2 minutes from arrival at pickup point.

Last night I arrived at pickup location and rider came out and said they were running behind and would I wait 20 minutes. He tipped me $40 for this and went back inside.

To cut a long story short - they were actually 50 minutes before coming out and he gave me another 20 for waiting.

The ride was 28 minutes and about 20 miles.

That was what Uber paid out to me for the fare - not the 48/50 minutes wait prior to starting the trip!

Yes the app was showing rider has been informed/waiting for rider.

OK - I was happy with the additional $60 I received in cash - but Uber here has failed to live up to its part of the agreement.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I haven't heard anything about us being paid for waiting time before the trip starts. They said it was coming in a future update, but that's it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Good think he tipped you. UBER does not pay for waiting. I dont know why you expected such.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Uber made the statement that trip (or waiting) time starts after 2 minutes from arrival at pickup point.


When/where did they state that?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

"After piloting the late fee system in New York, New Jersey, Dallas and Phoenix back in April, Uber found riders were consistently more prompt about getting into their cabs. And now it's expanding to Houston, Portland (Oregon) and 10 other cities, with more to come in the future."
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/06/06/uber-will-make-pay-keep-driver-waiting-two-minutes/

What did Uber say after you contacted them?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

So for that 1.5 hours of your life (and 20 miles of car use) you got paid about $75 (round numbers). Not sure that's a legitimate beef.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> So for that 1.5 hours of your life (and 20 miles of car use) you got paid about $75 (round numbers). Not sure that's a legitimate beef.


Didn't say I had beef about the amount I received. Just a note that the trip time no longer seems to start after arriving at pickup point for 2 minutes.

Just a note to add the trip history shows that the trip started at the 'request time' and ended 28 minutes later. where in fact the trip started more than 1 hour after the request time.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> Didn't say I had beef about the amount I received. Just a note that the trip time no longer seems to start after arriving at pickup point for 2 minutes.
> 
> Just a note to add the trip history shows that the trip started at the 'request time' and ended 28 minutes later. where in fact the trip started more than 1 hour after the request time.


Had you "swiped" to start the ride?
IF so, you were "on the clock" and not able to accept additional rides. Side note, I had a similar situation and uber kept trying to assign new riders to me while I was waiting. They ended up putting me in timeout because I either ignored the requests or the pax cancelled after I hadn't moved.
If you had started the ride (in the app) you should be paid the rate per minute, roughly $9/hr here.
If the pax wants you to be on hold, you can drive a block or two away and come back before his requested 20 minute pick up time. that puts miles on with the time. Evil but valid.

As was, you got cash tips that far exceed what many of us get during an entire week and you hourly rate was decent.
Curious about whether you were actively on that trip or not though. If so, I'd make an argument for your idle time as well as travel.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

StephenT said:


> Had you "swiped" to start the ride?
> IF so, you were "on the clock" and not able to accept additional rides. Side note, I had a similar situation and uber kept trying to assign new riders to me while I was waiting. They ended up putting me in timeout because I either ignored the requests or the pax cancelled after I hadn't moved.
> If you had started the ride (in the app) you should be paid the rate per minute, roughly $9/hr here.
> If the pax wants you to be on hold, you can drive a block or two away and come back before his requested 20 minute pick up time. that puts miles on with the time. Evil but valid.
> ...


Did not start the ride until rider was in the car. Was using Ubers policy of arrive at pickup location and time charged starts 2 minutes after arrival.

Yes - the hourly rate was decent, and am not upset about it. Just that it again appears that Uber has changed something for the negative and revoked this 'time starts after 2 minutes of arriving' without telling the drivers.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

I cannot say you are wrong, though I never had the understanding I made ANY money until after the PAX entered the vehicle and I swiped "Start Trip". In the few occasions where a pax made contact with me, especially if a bag went into the car/trunk I would start the trip. At $0.15 /minute you are talking about $9 /hr Gross, minus 25% - so it really does NOT pay to wait around unless you are starved for ping requests.

So as you had not started the trip yet, uber could have reassigned you to another rider, or what happens to me, a future pickup is assigned despite me not yet completing the current trip (and the pax wanted to make additional stops). Seems like uber is pulling one over on you, the meter didn't start - you agreed to wait (or on your dime) and managed very sweet cash tip to make it worth your while.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You're in Atlanta. Atlanta doesn't have the time charged 2 minutes after arrival, we just have a 5 min no show cancel fee. It's one or the other, not both and not in Atlanta.


Brunch said:


> "After piloting the late fee system in New York, New Jersey, Dallas and Phoenix back in April, Uber found riders were consistently more prompt about getting into their cabs. And now it's expanding to Houston, Portland (Oregon) and 10 other cities, with more to come in the future."
> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/06/06/uber-will-make-pay-keep-driver-waiting-two-minutes/
> 
> What did Uber say after you contacted them?


Notice the distinct lack of the city called Atlanta on that list...

What's really crazy about this story is that they'd pay $60 to keep an old model Altima around for 50 minutes. Why not just cancel and order an Uber when you're ready...


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You're in Atlanta. Atlanta doesn't have the time charged 2 minutes after arrival, we just have a 5 min no show cancel fee. It's one or the other, not both and not in Atlanta.
> 
> Notice the distinct lack of the city called Atlanta on that list...
> 
> What's really crazy about this story is that they'd pay $60 to keep an old model Altima around for 50 minutes. Why not just cancel and order an Uber when you're ready...


Haha, I figured his city was one of the additional 10 not listed or another that they added since this is an old article. It's definitely good to know the payout rules for your city.

Altima ATL, just be happy you got a $60 tip for waiting.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> Didn't say I had beef about the amount I received. Just a note that the trip time no longer seems to start after arriving at pickup point for 2 minutes.
> 
> Just a note to add the trip history shows that the trip started at the 'request time' and ended 28 minutes later. where in fact the trip started more than 1 hour after the request time.


Uber owes you money based on minutes! Yes?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

You should call pax and get destination If it makes economic sense to wait explain that you must start the trip to guarantee they get your car. I've made over $1 a minute waiting using this procedure


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lyft pays for waiting. Not Uber.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberXking said:


> You should call pax and get destination If it makes economic sense to wait explain that you must start the trip to guarantee they get your car. I've made over $1 a minute waiting using this procedure


How do you make a dollar per minute waiting if it's not surging?


----------



## Bl9ckj9ck (Nov 20, 2016)

I have been paid for waiting time nothing major but I been paid for waiting...


----------



## debent (Aug 2, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> Uber made the statement that trip (or waiting) time starts after 2 minutes from arrival at pickup point.
> 
> Last night I arrived at pickup location and rider came out and said they were running behind and would I wait 20 minutes. He tipped me $40 for this and went back inside.
> 
> ...


This happened to me the other day, I called the rider and he found that the rider (not him) actually wasn't to be ready for additinal half hour and asked me to wait, after the trip I found that I only received 11 minutes so I called Uber and they recalculated the fair.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Altima ATL said:


> Uber made the statement that trip (or waiting) time starts after 2 minutes from arrival at pickup point.
> 
> Last night I arrived at pickup location and rider came out and said they were running behind and would I wait 20 minutes. He tipped me $40 for this and went back inside.
> 
> ...


Start the trip and the waiting time is considered part of the travel time.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Start the trip and the waiting time is considered part of the travel time.


Unless it's a short mini Fare ride. Then the wait time is counted again the
Minimum fare supplement and we get the minimum fare. That's it


----------



## UBERNEWBIE#1 (May 10, 2015)

goon70056 said:


> Lyft pays for waiting. Not Uber.


YOU ARE WRONG TO SAY THIS WITHOUT THE FACTS.

















DexNex said:


> When/where did they state that?


They said that in June 2017 as part of their 180 days of change.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

UBERNEWBIE#1 said:


> YOU ARE WRONG TO SAY THIS WITHOUT THE FACTS.
> View attachment 148219
> View attachment 148219
> 
> ...


That post you replied to is from January of 2017. Lol. Things have changed since then.


----------

